# Chat selber bauen, welche Möglichkeiten gibt es?



## FP4Lisa (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
 da bin ich schon wieder. Nun geht es um folgendes, ich brauche auf meiner HP einen Chat, aber einen richtigen. Folgendes sollte er können:
 - vorerst 2 Räume (logischer Weise erweiterbar)
 - jeder Chatter kann nur 2 Räume gleichzeitig betreten
 - die Räumer brauchen ein Limit an Chattern die ihn gleichzeitig betreten können
 - es soll angezeigt werden wieviele Chatter im Raum sind
 - Gifs müssen im Chatverlauf dargestellt werden
 - Nicks müssen mit php überprüft werden (LogIn in den Chat)
 - Profile müssen beim anklicken mit php erscheinen
 ... das und was ich noch vergessen habe ;-) !
 Natürlich habe ich mal gesucht und gemacht und Google gefüttert und gemerkt, da scheiden sich die Geister ... der eine sagt das ist gut, der andere findet etwas ganz anderes besser.
 Diese Möglichkeiten habe ich entdeckt:
 - PHP Chat auf MySQL Basis mit einem Iframe, das sich durch ein Java Script jede Sekunde aktualisiert. Ich habs getestet aber das Aktualisieren ist nervig. Zudem denke ich mal, wenn der Chat voll wird, dann ist es super lästig für die Datenbank, da ja alles gespeichert wird und dann ist ja php auch nur auf dem Server und das zieht das Ganze noch mehr runter.
 - Java Chats gefallen mir schon weil man die Oberfläche gestalten kann wie man möchte. Nur habe ich keine genaue Ahnung davon. Ich hab es ja schon gesehen das Java sozusagen die Oberfläche darstellt, aber was dahinter passiert habe ich noch net genau verstanden, auch wenn ich schon einen brauchbaren Link gefunden habe http://java.seite.net/wasisjava.html . Was mir nicht passt ist das jeder User Java haben muss und das die Ladezeit lang ist.
 - IRC Chats mit Java Oberfläche passen mir garnet in den Kram, denn ich mag es nicht haben das sich Leute auch mit Clienten wie mIRC und Co. einloggen können. Die Variante ist mir echt zu doof!
 Dann habe ich mal die Frage, welchen Hintergrund haben denn zB. das Lycos Chatboot oder der Chat von Zimmer frei? Wäre lieb wenn das einer wüsste.
 Was schlagt ihr denn so vor, postet doch bitte mal frei eure Meinungen, was ihr für Chats für gut haltet und warum und welche Varianten warum eurer Meinung nach schlecht sind? Dabei wären dann ein paar Hintergrundinfos net schlecht: was man mit dem Chat so alles machen kann - sprich Möglichkeiten andere unterhaltende Sachen einzubauen, wie bots oder grafisch gesehen und so; womit die Oberfläche gebaut ist und was im Hintergrund abläuft, so mal ganz grob. 
 Denn momentan kann ich mich net entscheiden oder besser habe keine Ahnung was die beste und aktuellste Möglichkeit ist sowas zu realisieren. Ich mag auch net eins anfangen, soweit alles aufzubauen und so, um dann zu merken das es shit ist. Diesen Sache habe ich mit meiner HP schon hinter mir, da ich das Design, wegen der unendlichen Darstellungsvarianten in den Browsern 3mal komplett designen musste, was da hieß zig php includete Seiten umschreiben. Naja ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine. Ich weiß das der Chat net leicht wird und das größte und schwerste Projekt meiner HP darstellt, aber da muss ich durch denke ich. Auch als Anfängerin ;O), ich weiß Frauen traut5 man sowas auch net so zu aber ... ich bin net ganz so ... wie ich ausschaue ;o) stehe dazu das ich ... ausschaue *sfg*, aber ich bin zäh ;O)!
 So um meinen Roman ;o) abzurunden noch etwas zu dem Thema, denn da ich keine Ahnung habe hatte wo ich es reinstellen sollte, da es in alle Richtungen gehen kann habe ich ehrlich gesagt nach gut dünken hier rein gepostet. Ein RIESENGROßES SORRY wenn ich voll daneben gegriffen habe. War mir super unsicher. 
 LG FP4Lisa


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Mai 2005)

Ich will mal ein paar Gedanken zum Thema loswerden: Also...

Wie Du selbst schon geschrieben hast ist es wohl mehr als nur suboptimal den Chat mit PHP zu realisieren, da PHP eine rein serverseitige Sprache ist.
Fuer so einen Chat wirst Du um eine clientseitige Voraussetzung wohl nicht herumkommen.
Das wird dann aber wohl weniger JavaScript sein, denn JavaScript wird kaum flexibel genug sein um die ganze Kommunikation zu regeln, sonder eher Java, was Dir eigentlich nicht passt da jeder User Java haben muss.
Ich versuche eigentlich auch weitestgehend clientseitige Voraussetzungen (z.B. Cookies, JavaScript, Flash) zu vermeiden, jedoch denke ich, dass man in Anbetracht des Zwecks (Chat) auch mal etwas voraussetzen kann (Java).
Ich habe vor kurzem auch einen kleinen Teil mit JavaScript realisiert, welcher jedoch fuer die allgemeine Nutzung der Website nicht wichtig ist, also find ich ist es okay das mit JavaScript zu machen.
Da Du schreibst, dass Du einen Chat auf Deiner Seite brauchst, und nicht schreibst, dass Du ihn willst, gehe ich davon aus, dass dies ein wichtiger Bestandteil Deiner Seite sein wird. Grundsaetzlich vertrete ich den Standpunkt, dass man wichtige Komponenten ohne jede clientseitige Voraussetzung nutzen koennen soll.
Ein Chat jedoch ist etwas wesentlich komplexeres als einfach nur eine Website, und das sollte auch dem User klar sein. Auch das macht es eher vertretbar auf der Clientseite etwas vorauszusetzen.
Weiterhin ist hier ganz klar die Usability und der Komfort anzusprechen, was ja besonders fuer den User nicht unwichtig ist.
Daher denke ich, dass es, fuer diesen Zweck (Chat), durchaus gerechtfertigt ist Java vorauszusetzen.
Aber ansonsten sollte man dann doch eher Abstand nehmen von solchen Sachen, und wenn dann zusaetzliche Funktionen in JS oder ueber Cookies realisieren und nichts was fuer die Nutzung der Seite wichtig ist.

Um mal wieder meine Site als Beispiel heranzuziehen:
Da ich Sessions fuer das Login nutze habe ich mich auch damit auseinandergesetzt wie ich die Sessions zum laufen kriege wenn der User keine Cookies annimmt. Dafuer habe ich ein kleines Script eingebaut welches prueft ob Cookies akzeptiert werden.
Wenn Cookies akzeptiert werden laeuft die Session ueber die Session-Cookies, ansonsten wird die SessionID im URL uebergeben.
Ausserdem wird, wenn Cookies akzeptiert werden, auf der Login-Seite eine zusaetzliche Checkbox dargestellt um die Moeglichkeit zu bieten einen Cookie zu setzen um auch bei einem erneuten Besuch eingeloggt zu sein.
Wie ich bereits sagte habe ich einen sehr kleinen Teil mit JavaScript realisiert, genauer gesagt handelt es sich um eine Buttonleiste aehnlich der Leiste die wir hier angeboten bekommen wenn wir unsere Beitraege schreiben. Sie dient dem gleichen Zweck, und zwar der Formatierung des Texts.
Das Script um zu pruefen ob JavaScript aktiviert ist habe ich gestern geschrieben, muss es aber noch in meine Seite einbinden, damit diese Leiste nur angezeigt wird wenn JavaScript auch aktiv ist.

Dieses, zugegebenerweise etwas langes Beispiel, soll klarmachen, dass ich nur unwichtige, aber dennoch nette, Zusatzfunktionen ueber JavaScript und Cookies realisiere, und es mir wichtig ist, dass die Website auch ohne diese in vollem Umfang benutzbar ist.

Ich habe aber keinen Teil der heftige Client-Server-Kommunikation nutzt, sondern entweder rein serverseitige Funktionen, oder rein clientseitige Funktionen.
Da ein Chat staendig Daten zwischen Client und Server austauscht ist es mehr als nur angemessen, wenn nicht sogar noetig, eine Software vorauszusetzen die dies in einer akzeptablen Art und Weise realisieren kann.

Mensch, ich red zuviel. Naja, das war's dann auch, ich denke mein Standpunkt ist klar.
Falls mich jemand nicht versteht: Ich versteh mich auch nicht!
Falls mich jemand versteht: Bitte erklaert mir meine Gedanken! 

Have fun



> Rock da House!


----------



## meilon (6. Mai 2005)

Hiho,
wenn du es wirklich selber machen möchtest, empfehle ich dir eine universelle Programmiersprache, die auch Linux versteht (ich gehe mal davon aus, dass auf deinem Webserver Linux läuft ), z.B. C++.
Jetzt programmierst du dir "einfach" einen kleinen Chatserver, der deine genannten Funktionen hat. Das mit den Gifs könnte kniffelig werden, die Räume auch, aber das reine Chatten eigentlich nicht. Und für den Clienten baust du dir dann einen schönes Ding mit Java oder Flash. Und das besste daran ist, wenn du es selber machst -› Du passt den Server/Client an dich an (PHP/MySQL) und nicht umgekehrt 

Freue mich schon, wenn ich dein Projekt bei SourceForge.net finde 

mfg


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Mai 2005)

@meilon:
Den Ansatz finde ich garnicht schlecht.
Um das zu realisieren koennte man vielleicht mit dem Apache-API spielen.


----------



## meilon (6. Mai 2005)

hmmm, wofür? Um Chat-Server und MySQL zusammen zu bringen werten man den Aufruf eines entsprechendes PHP-Scriptes (für die öffentlichkeit natürlich mit .htaccess geschützt) aus (wget oder man baut selber per Socket eine Verbindung zum Server auf) oder man baut direkt eine Datenbankanbindung ein. Einzige Vorraussetztung - man beherrscht C++ oder andere Sprache, die http und/oder Sockets kennt und für Linux als Kompilierte Version verständlich ist 

mfg


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Mai 2005)

Der Sinn dabei waere, dass man es als Apache-Modul programmieren koennte, also quasi als mod_chat, welches dann theoretisch auch unter Windows im Apache laufen koennte.
Wieder ein Stueckchen mehr Platformunabhaengigkeit.
Natuerlich laufen die meisten Server unter Linux, aber es koennte trotzdem nicht uninteressant sein es als Apache-Modul zu implementieren.


----------



## meilon (6. Mai 2005)

Okay, das stimmt schon  Aber erstmal abwarten, ob FP4Lisa überhaupt noch Lust dazu hat 

mfg


----------



## FP4Lisa (6. Mai 2005)

Lust? Ach wenn es nach meiner Lust geht, dann würde ich den ganzen Tag im Bett liegen und der PC baut die HP und den Chat allein ... tja darauf hätte ich Lust! Nur geht es echt um Lust? Mein Ziel ist es nicht ewig nur eine kleine HP zu bauen sondern auch User zu locken. Was lockt den User, Infos und vor allem andere User, denn die Hobbyinternetler gehen doch ins Netz zum chatten mit anderen Leuten, weil sie daheim allein rumsitzen.
 Laber ... laber ... laber ... was ich damit sagen mag ... wie schon gut festgestellt wurde es muss ein Chat her und ich habe nun die ehrenvolle Aufgabe mir damit den Kopf zu zermatern ... nicht der Weg sondern das Ziel/Ergebnis ist entscheidend.
 Nun bin ich absolut neu, ich meine ich habe da ein kleines Heimnetzwerk (LOL) mit Router und bla, hab mir einen Server auf den PC gehauen, erstmal eine Lösung und beim entwickeln ganz gut, weil man gleich sieht wies  oder auch net. Aber im großen und ganzen habe ich von Server - Client Übermittlung keine Ahnung. 
 Ach ja Linux? nein mein Server läuft auf diesem Rechner hier, ja genau der hier ... könnt ihr ihn sehen? ... na und das ist normal Fernsterdoof druff und ist ein Apa(ts)che mein Server ... easyphp wenn einem das was sagt.
 Also sagt ihr mir hiermit, das beste wäre ein Chat mit Java zur Datenübermittlung ... boh ne kompelierte Sprache wie ich das ha... egal. Ja wichtig wäre als erstes schon mal das es eigentlich bei jedem Hobbychatter läuft, sprich ein einfacher IE Benutzer, der keine Ahnung hat (benutzt daher ja den IE lol) sollte Idiotensicher ohne viel zu tun in den Chat kommen.  Wie schaut das beim IE aus, ist da Java schon mit drin ... benutzte den net! 
 Mhmm also sollte ich mir die Website mit Kaffe und Kuchen (link im ersten Post) voll durchziehen was? 
 Wo willst du mein Projekt dann finden in SourceForge.net <k.A.  denke denke denke. Also Java kann ich null, auch C++ net, hatte mal in der Penne TP lol aber naja das reicht wohl net oder? Ergo ... lernen lernen lernen *hmpf*
 Warum sollten gifs so ein Problem darstellen? Mag schon eine voll designte Oberfläche wie in Lycos Chatboot haben ... grrrrrrrrrr, warum kann man dem PC net einfach sagen: Chat erstellen, 2 Räume ... bla bla und er tut es dann einfach *heul*! Habt ihr denn Tips was ich mir reinziehen könnte um der Sache ein wenig Herr zu werden?


----------



## KristophS (6. Mai 2005)

Wie du gesehen hast, FP4Lisa, ist ein Chat seeehr aufwendig und würde sich wohl kaum mit dem Mehrnutzen, den du durch ein selbst programmiertes Programm hast, ausgleichen.
Daher plädiere ich für etwas wie PJIRC o.ä, also ein Javabasiertes Progrämmchen. 
Obwohl ich deine Abneigung, gegen Benutzer die sich per externen Klienten einwählen, nicht nachvollziehen kann, gibt es doch auch gewiss Möglichkeiten dies zu verhindern. Entweder setzt du ein Raum-Passwort und übermittelst, dass irgendwie so das der Benutzer nichts mitbekommt, oder du bastelst dir ein kleines Skipt, würde sogar in PHP funktionieren, wenn es auch suboptimal wäre, ich würde hier ein Eggdrop oder ein Mirc-Skript (oder anderem Klient-Skript) , durch die Benutzung von mIRC(oder anderem Klient) könntest du auch besser adminstrieren,


----------



## Julian Maicher (6. Mai 2005)

Hey Lisa,

einen komplexen Chat mit deinen Anforderungen selber zu entwickeln, ist wirklich nicht einfach.
Da du selber schreibst, dass du keine Ahnung von Java, C++ oder einer vergleichbaren Programmiersprache hast, würde ich dir davon abraten zu versuchen, den Chat selber zu programmieren.
Das ist wirklich nicht ganz trivial und wenn man erstmal noch Sprachgrundlagen lernen muss, könnte das mehrere Monate dauern.
Greif am besten auf eine fertige Variante zurück - damit gehst du auf jeden Fall des besseren Weg, auch wenn du dann Kompromisse eingehen musst.


----------



## FP4Lisa (6. Mai 2005)

Am Ende muss ich ja dann alle Chaträume auf den IRC-Server tun und ich glaube das wäre dann bei steigender Räume - Zahl problematisch oder? Ich weiß das klingt etwas in die Höhe geschaut, aber angenommen es werden dann mit der Zeit 50 Channels ... lässt sich das ein IRC Server gefallen? Ich glaube mal nicht oder? Zudem ist IRC ein Privileg - das heißt ich kann dort geduldet werden, muss aber nicht, es ist also möglich, das die Leute ne Zeit lang Bock auf meinen Channel dort haben .... aber sie können auch jeder Zeit einfach alle Räume löschen und mich bannen und bla. Dann hieße es für mich, wieder einen neuen IRC Server suchen und da alle Chans aufmachen bis es wieder nicht mehr oki ist oder schnell mal eben so aus der holen Hand etwas anderes bauen. Was ich damit sagen will ist, das ich mich ungern auf die Willkür anderer verlassen mag. 
 Aber mal ne Idee dahin gehend ... ne Möglichkeit wäre auf den Rechner hier auch noch einen IRC Server zu hauen (gibt es sicher irgendwo gratis fertig Pakete), aber es wäre irrsinnig 2 Server laufen zu lassen, gut dann nicht mehr, wenn es dann wirklich 2 verschiedene Rechner wären, da es einfach entlastet. Aber so ist es momentan ja noch net. Vielleicht gibt es auch irgendetwas womit ich mir den IRC Teil mit in den Apache knallen kann! Jemand ne Idee?
 Wie schaut es denn aus, wenn ich mit IRC mache, habe ich da die Möglichkeiten wie in Java. Wäre es da zB möglich die Spiele einzubauen - na ums genauer zu sagen, im chat macht man ein spiel auf, nebenher kommt ein Fenster ... und man zockt LOL nebenher zB Tic Tac Toe? Keine Angst, das soll der Chat am Anfang noch net können, aber ich kann mir kein Handy kaufen, wenn es mir darum geht später mal Spiele zu spielen, dann kauft man sich gleich nen PC ... was ich damit sagen will ... ich baue mir jetzt keinen y chat, weil er leichter ist um dann später, wenn ich sage, jetzt möchte ich das die Leute zocken können, festzustellen das es mit y chat net sondern nur mit chat x.
 Ich denke aber mal mit irc ist das net möglich, denn ich kann ja im irc auch keine bilder darstellen, halt nur daten von Tastatur zu Tastatur aust5auschen (Eingabefeld) und bei Java ist es ja egal ob Dateien oder was auch immer gesendet wird stimmts? ;o)

 Ach ja will mal ein wenig mit Java rumprobieren ... was brauche ich denn da alles und dann wozu habe was gelesen von Editor und Java Developer Kit und von VisualStudio.net !


----------



## KristophS (8. Mai 2005)

Ich würde dir von einem eigenen IRC-Server abraten. Gehen die, Chatter und Räume in die Höhe, gibt es dicke Bandbreiten-Engpässe, mit deinem wahrscheinlichen Standard-DSL. 

Die Willkür von großen Irc-Server-Adminstratoren ist zwar irgendwo gegeben, aber unrealistisch. Außerdem kannst du ja, ohne das es deine Leute merken, einfach im Java-Applet den Kanal umstellen.
Aber in einem hast du recht, IRC kann keine Bilder darstellen. Dafür kennt es aber Dateiübetragungs-Methoden, dann kann man sich die Bilder gegenseitig schicken. Außerdem bieten viele Applets auch die graphische Darstellung von Smilies an - da kommt es auf Applet an.  Mit dem Spiel ist es das gleiche - Standard-IRC kann es nicht. Dafür kannst du aber Links - auch per "Privater Nachricht" schicken und das wäre auch wieder das gleiche. Momentan ist das aber stark überdimensioniert, meinst du nicht? Es ist ja auch nicht wie bei einem Handy/PC so, dass es Anschaffungskosten gibt. So kannst du das also vergessen.
Ich finde Spiele und viele Grafiken überladen einen Chat  sowieso.

Was ich weiterhin nicht verstehe, wieso willst du nicht zwei Server?
Ein IRC-Server und ein Apache-Server. Zwei verschiedene Aufgaben, zwei Server.
Welchen Sinn hätte das, dass zusammenpacken. Einen Perfomance-Zuwachs gäbe es wohl auch nur bedingt. Außeredm wirst du wesentlich eher an Bandbreiten-Problemen als an Perfomance-Problemen scheitern.

Wegen Java frag am besten mal im Java-Forum.


----------



## FP4Lisa (9. Mai 2005)

Na das der Server net ewig auf meinem PC hängen bleiben kann ist logisch ... da mag ich mir schon etwas einfallen lassen ... ist ja aber vorest beim bauen der hp viel einfacher alles gleich richtig testen zu können. Ich muss dann drüber nachdenken ob es günstiger ist die Bandbreite zu erhöhen oder fremden Webspace zu mieten ... mal schauen. Ich denke mal fremder Wevspace!
 Aber mal ehrlich, was bringt denn ein einfacher Chat ... das gibt es doch auf jeder Kinderhp wo sich ein 14 jähriger eine Freeware reingehauen hat und dann zahlreiche andere professionellere. Da bräuchte ich keine HP bauen, denn die gibt es wie Sand am Meer ... verstehst du was ich meine? 
 Ich weiß ich bin damit vor dem Jahreswechsel nicht fertig (wenn überhaupt)... aber ich mag schon etwas besonderes machen ... dann kommen die user von allein ...  Mir kommt es net auf die Zeit oder den Aufwand an ... ich möchte mich selbst verwirklichen ... meine Ideen endlich umsetzen, egal wieviele Programmiersprachen ich da lernen muss. Es geht mir nicht darum alles zu können oder ersteinmal etwas leichtes hinzustellen, damit etwas da ist ... ich möchte etwas selber machen. Sonst hätte ich mir schon lange ne open source geholt. Mir steht doch keiner im Nacken, dann und dann muss es fertig sein. 
 Nur wenn ich mich jetzt hinsetze und dumm erstmal alle Sprachen dazu lerne, dann weiß ich das meine Ideen wieder in der Schublade verschwinden ... wie schon die letzten male. Ich bin kein stupider Schüler ... ich muss gleich was sehen ... so wie ich in php eingestiegen bin indem ich angefangen habe Sessions zu bauen und nicht mit einfachen Operatoren. Ich kann das nicht, erst kleine Sachen basteln und dann sehen das es meinen Vorstellungen nicht entspricht ... da verlier ich die Lust. Bin ein kleiner blö.er Perfektionist das geb ich ja zu. 
 Ich weiß da kann manch einer wieder die Nase rümpfen und sagen, boah was ist denn das für ne Triefnase aber so bin ich halt.
 Ich sag ja nicht das es einer für mich bauen soll, was fertiges finde ich überall ... darum bräucht ich hier net betteln, ich mag ja nur eure Meinung wissen. Nicht dazu ob ich die Nase zu weit in der Luft habe und das als Frau - Frauen und Technik - ja ich weiß, sondern einfach was ihr benutzen würdet. Nur so kann ich sagen, ah Stichwort x und Stichwort y und dann kann ich da reinschnuppern. Bin grad am Java reinschnuppern, ich hoffe der Weg ist der Richtige!


----------



## Rena Hermann (9. Mai 2005)

Hhhmm - schön dass du dich da so reinhängst.

Aber mal aus Effizienzsicht:
Wäre es nicht sinnvoller, erst mal die Seite zu bauen und ggf. einen "einfachen" Chat zu verwenden und erst mal zu schaun, ob da überhaupt so viele Leute kommen, dass etwas "anspruchsvolleres" (Räume, Schnickschnack usw) notwendig wäre?
Ich meine - wegen dem Chat kommen die ja nicht. Um nur zu chatten gibt's zig reine Portale/Möglichkeiten/Techniken usw. dafür. Insofern wäre dein Chat ja nur Zusatz zu deinen Inhalten.
Wäre es deshalb nicht sinnvoller, erst mal die Inhalte deiner Seite "erfolgreich" zu machen?



> schon etwas besonderes machen ... dann kommen die user von allein


Das kommt auf den Inhalt an und den Nutzen, den die User haben bzw wie sich das rumsprichst bzw. wie du das vermarktest. Der Chat ist da wie gesagt erst mal nebensächlich auch weil es wie schon genannt, bereits zigtausend Chatportale gibt.
Bei allem lobenswerten Engagement kommt mir die zitierte Aussage etwas naiv vor. Ist nicht bös gemeint sondern eher als freundlicher Hinweis. 

Überlegt sich ...
... Rena


PS: Falls deine Seite schon öfters/regelmäßig 10/50/100 oder mehr User gleichzeitig hat, die dann das Bedürfnis haben, sich untereinander auszutauschen, dann vergiss mein Posting.


----------



## FP4Lisa (9. Mai 2005)

Es geht ja darum die Seite auf den Chat aufzubauen ... geh doch mal nicht von dir und mir aus ... wo wir das Netz besuchen (lol) um Informationen zu bekommen. Schau dir doch mal die Leute an die keine Ahnung von PC und bla haben ... die ins Netz gehen um unterhalten zu werden. Ich weiß das mag in deinen Augen schwer vorstellbar sein, das es soetwas geben soll aber ca 70% der Nutzer des Internets suchen Unterhaltung ... sprich Leute zum chatten, spiele und Unterhaltungskram ... beispielsweise Klingeltöne oder Wirze oder Klingeltöne oder weiß der Geier ... klar was ich meine? 

 Ach ja die unzähligen nicht zu vergessen die ... naja was zum knuspern suchen ... werde von ca 100 von denen pro Nacht im Skype oder was weiß ich angeschrieben.


----------



## Rena Hermann (9. Mai 2005)

Jau - von der Klientel hab ich in der Tat keine Ahnung.
Allerdings bezweifle ich deine 70% ... oder es würde mich wenn, dann sehr erschrecken.

Gruß und viel Erfolg - falls kein Erfolg (siehe oben -> schon zigtausend Portale) bleibt dir das Gelernte jedenfalls auf ewig. Schadet ja auch nix. 

Rena


----------



## Receiver (9. Mai 2005)

Nur um den Gedanken von Rena noch was zu untermauern...

Seiten, auf denen sich unzählige User tummeln die das Bedürfnis haben sich bis in die Morgenstunden gegenseitig austauschen gibt es schon wie Sand am Meer. Um ne reine Chat-Seite aufzubauen brauchst Du schon ne Menge Glück, dass auch immer genügend User online sind, die vielleicht in etwa das gleiche Alter und den gleichen Gesprächsstoff haben. Inhaltsbezogene Chats, also ein Chat als Bestandteil einer eigentlichen Seite mit eigenem Informationsgehalt, bei denen man im vorbeisurfen mal eben reinschaut dürften es da schon was leichter haben...

An Deiner Stelle würde ich noch mal gut darüber nachdenken, wie realistisch ein reiner Chat wirklich ist. Is natürlich nicht schlecht, wenn Du jetzt ein halbes Jahr ne Programmiersprache lernst (diese dann auch einigermaßen beherrscht) und nachher nen Chat hast. Wär aber doch ansonsten schade drum, wenn dann niemand den Chat besucht.

Ne andere Möglichkeit wäre vielleicht erst mal eine Art Forum aufzubauen, und zu gucken wieviel Leute überhaupt pro Tag/Stunde/Minute auf Deiner Seite sind. Wenn Du dann nämlich feststellst, dass Du übr 4 Besucher pro Tag nicht hinaus kommst, kannst Du Dir ja vielleicht vorstellen wie viel in Deinen Chat Räumen los sein wird...


----------

